# Looking for a certain webcomic



## Rustwolf (Mar 13, 2010)

I've been trying to find this webcomic for a while (since my laptop crashed...and it contained the link for it), and any help pointing me in the right direction is greatly appreciated.

All I remember is that one of the main characters is a white winged wolf (or some kind of winged wolf), and the genre for this webcomic is sci-fi. This webcomic's ad was on Furthia High for a while (that's how I came across it)

I know the description is a little vague...but that's all I remember.

Once again, I appreciate all the help I can get.


----------



## Deosil Fox (Mar 17, 2010)

http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/

This it? ^^


----------

